# finding a harness small enough ...



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

fudge`s chest only measures 23 n half cm so i am really struggling to find a harness for him ,im even thinking of giving in buying a ferret or rabbit harness but to be honest there prob to big aswell .anyone know where i can a harness small enough orrrrr some good food to fill him out lol thanks xxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The puppia step in, in size xs should fit okay. Only comes in the mesh style. Check eBay. The overhead xs will be to big.


----------



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you so much  gonna have a look now xxxxxx


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I was struggling until I found this site. PetzCrazee Pet Boutique Vest-Style Soft Harnesses
The xs in these harnesses fit a 23-28cm chest. They're all quite girly though since your dog is male :/ 
Are you from the UK?

Edit - warning though, once Daisy managed to undo the Velcro, we had to stop using it because she's a little escape artist xD


----------



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

yes i am in the uk ,iv just had a lil look and omg how cute 

Pinkaholic Genuine Pinka Vest Harness - Blue

i dont think he would get picked on in the park for wearing this one ?? haha xxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Had to buy a ferret harness for Dottie,they're a great fit for xxxs


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

charliee said:


> yes i am in the uk ,iv just had a lil look and omg how cute
> 
> Pinkaholic Genuine Pinka Vest Harness - Blue
> 
> i dont think he would get picked on in the park for wearing this one ?? haha xxxx


No, true he wouldn't  
They're even cuter when they arrive, I couldn't believe how small it was!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

This company is really good too
Dog Fabric Harnesses | UrbanPup.com | Dog Collars, Dog Carriers, Dog Accessories, Dog Harness


----------



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

aww i was thinking of ferret harness ,any smaller n it seems that would be my only option im really surprised they sell them in his size .iv added the sites to my favourites n im shocked to say this but i think he may end up with a better wardrobe than me lol xxxx


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

charliee said:


> aww i was thinking of ferret harness ,any smaller n it seems that would be my only option im really surprised they sell them in his size .iv added the sites to my favourites n im shocked to say this but i think he may end up with a better wardrobe than me lol xxxx


Yep Daisy has a better wardrobe than me too, lol. Theres just so much cute stuff for chihuahuas!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Pinkaholic brand is the one I use for Jade. But just a forewarning. The XS is teensy teeny tiny. Mine is the padded one (lined), so I think they run a bit smaller than the unpadded ones, but just wanted to mention that. They have size charts on the listings, but there is no way that the XS (padded) Pinkaholic that I have would fit an 11 inch chest. It fits up to about 9 inches, at the very most. I hate returning things, so just thought I'd throw this out there since I know exchanging and returning is a pain.


----------



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

thank you ,yeah i hate having to return things n its gutting when u been waiting for something n then it dont fit .how do u find them as there velcro fastening ??? xxxxx


----------



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

omg Grey Checked Harness, Lead and Matching Cap | Dog Fabric Harnesses at UrbanPup.com tis a lil big but he will grow into it ,how cute xxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Velcro fastening on the one I have is very very sturdy. I have never had any problems. They would have to be quite strong to get it off. I'll show you a pic of ours.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the one I use for Jade. But as I mentioned, it's the lined/padded one. Not sure how it compares to the unlined ones. But this one that I have is *very* sturdy.


----------



## charliee (Aug 4, 2011)

aww she is gorgeous ,that harness is so cute looks so soft .iv a feeling fudge is gonna be hard to buy for being blue merle ...i think many colours n patterns wont suit him lol iv just found a harness lined t shirt on urban pups site it says " i like big mutts i can not lie " i love it but cant decide on colours hmmm im gonna be here all day now picking chi clothes n harnesses xxxxxxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

michele said:


> Had to buy a ferret harness for Dottie,they're a great fit for xxxs


i will 2nd this, michele sent one for mindy, and she is still using it


----------



## Tacobella (Feb 11, 2011)

I bought my lil chi a cat harness when she weighed 2 lbs. she weighs 3 1/2 lbs now and it still fits. it is pink mesh and has velcro around the middle and a velcro and plastic fastener around the neck. also a leash ring on the back. Works great.


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Have you tried a Kitten harness?My pup has a kitten harness and its slightly too big but its okay,and adjustable. x


----------



## cchipman (Oct 7, 2010)

Have you tried making your own? I think if you did, you could make it a perfect fit. But just beware - making clothing for your Chi is very addicting!


----------

